# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Windows Server 2016

## archon007

Всем привет. Есть у кого нормальный Windows Server 2016 Datacenter (MSDN?), с лекарством? ;)

Модераторам: Сорри, не нашёл нигде дистриба и даже темы о 2016 на форуме, создаю новую тему.

----------


## tamalex

Смотрите на nnm-club

----------


## IP1987

Так вопрос с лекарством остается открыт, кто подскажет с вопросом активации , операционной системы , есть решение ?

----------


## ExtraCOM

Нормально активируется KMSом

----------

